# Just registered



## Mr. H.

Hi- I'm here because of a recommendation made on another forum to which I belong. 
It'll take me a while to look around, see what's what and who's who. 

In the meantime, just saying "hi".


----------



## RodISHI

Hi


----------



## JBeukema

As we all know, misters A through G were all complete failures...​


----------



## JenT

Do I know you?


----------



## Mr. H.

JBeukema said:


> As we all know, misters A through G were all complete failures...​


I'll try not to let you down. 



JenT said:


> Do I know you?



I wish.


----------



## Oddball

When Mr. M shows up, wake me.


----------



## Amanda




----------



## Article 15

Dude said:


> When Mr. M shows up, wake me.



I haven't talked to that olive head in forever!


----------



## JBeukema

Dude said:


> When Mr. M shows up, wake me.


Let me know when Dr. Z gets here with me new car...


----------



## xsited1

Mr. H. said:


> Hi- I'm here because of a recommendation made on another forum to which I belong.
> It'll take me a while to look around, see what's what and who's who.
> 
> In the meantime, just saying "hi".



Welcome Mr. H.  You may call me Agent P.


----------



## JenT

Mr. H. said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we all know, misters A through G were all complete failures...​
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try not to let you down.
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I know you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish.
Click to expand...


uh oh...


----------



## DiveCon

Welcome H


----------



## DiveCon

Article 15 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Mr. M shows up, wake me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't talked to that olive head in forever!
Click to expand...

when you do, tell him to come on over


----------



## Mr. H.

JenT said:


> uh oh...



Oops! That was meant to be a smiling devil LOL. Nah I'm harmless.


----------



## JenT

Mr. H. said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! That was meant to be a smiling devil LOL. Nah I'm harmless.
Click to expand...




then


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Pretty much only mods left over there?
Welcome Sean.[/joke]


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Pretty much only mods left over there?
> Welcome Sean.[/joke]


----------



## Your Overlord

Mr. H
good to see you!!

Love 
mr c


----------



## asaratis

Mr. H. said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we all know, misters A through G were all complete failures...​
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try not to let you down.
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I know you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish.
Click to expand...

Don't get too excited.  I think the avatar photo is from high school.



JenT said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! That was meant to be a smiling devil LOL. Nah I'm harmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then
Click to expand...

Damn!  Y'all are gettin' all emoticonical too soon.  Give it some time.

Welcome, Mr. H.  Would you be kin to Mr. N?  Y'all look about the same after two drinks!


----------



## Mr. H.

Your Overlord said:


> Mr. H
> good to see you!!
> 
> Love
> mr c



Hey there! Good to see ya too. 

Very active forum- I like that. But my head hurts. So many topics, so little time.

Thanks for all the welcomes, folks. 

Now for an avatar... hmmm. Maybe a high school photo?


----------



## Mr. H.

OP is a raging drunk. Da fuck.


----------



## Noomi

Mr. H. said:


> Hi- I'm here because of a recommendation made on another forum to which I belong.
> It'll take me a while to look around, see what's what and who's who.
> 
> In the meantime, just saying "hi".



And you are still here.


----------



## Mr. H.

Closing on 30k posts. 

Every one a gem. Well, 47% of them anyway.


----------



## Mr. H.

...and 99 44/100 percent bullshit.


----------



## Noomi

Mr. H. said:


> Closing on 30k posts.
> 
> Every one a gem. Well, 47% of them anyway.



You should meet 30,000 in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mr. H.

I should meet you.


----------



## Noomi

Hmm...


----------



## Indofred

There are extremist Muslims here, as there are on another forum not a million miles away from this one on my bookmarks list; one I believe you use.


----------



## Mr. H.

I am my own sock. 

And... I'm my own grandpa.


----------



## Mr. H.

Indofred said:


> There are extremist Muslims here, as there are on another forum not a million miles away from this one on my bookmarks list; one I believe you use.



Should I take that as a compliment? LOL

Nah- I'm on only one other message board- albeit sporadically (not radically). 

I pretty much left it because there were too many Liberals and too many restrictions.


----------



## Mr. H.

Noomi said:


> Hmm...



Oops, I meant to add . 

Relax LOL.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mr. H. said:


> Hi- I'm here because of a recommendation made on another forum to which I belong.
> It'll take me a while to look around, see what's what and who's who.
> 
> In the meantime, just saying "hi".



Hi Mr. H.! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Noomi

Mr. H. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I meant to add .
> 
> Relax LOL.
Click to expand...


*takes deep breaths*


----------



## Mr. H.

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi- I'm here because of a recommendation made on another forum to which I belong.
> It'll take me a while to look around, see what's what and who's who.
> 
> In the meantime, just saying "hi".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mr. H.! Welcome to the forum!!!
Click to expand...


Oh do shut the fuck up.


----------



## Indofred

Mr. H. said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are extremist Muslims here, as there are on another forum not a million miles away from this one on my bookmarks list; one I believe you use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I take that as a compliment? LOL
> 
> Nah- I'm on only one other message board- albeit sporadically (not radically).
> 
> I pretty much left it because there were too many Liberals and too many restrictions.
Click to expand...


It's just not as interesting as this one.
You'll have fun here.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Damn, welcome to Necroland!!!


LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hi Mr. H,

Welcome to the forums.

Hope you enjoy your time here!!


----------



## Synthaholic

Seems to me this Mr. H. guy has been nothing but trouble since he joined the other day.


----------



## Statistikhengst

lol... sez the dude with Mickey Mouse ears on his head:


----------



## Yurt

hi mr. H

welcome to the forum

watch our for stalkers who bump hundreds of your threads and/or then threaten to tattle on you to your employer.  

other than that, good forum.


----------



## Synthaholic

Statistikhengst said:


> lol... sez the dude with Mickey Mouse ears on his head:




Y?  Because you like me!


----------



## Indofred

Yurt said:


> hi mr. H
> 
> welcome to the forum
> 
> watch our for stalkers who bump hundreds of your threads and/or then threaten to tattle on you to your employer.
> 
> other than that, good forum.



People leads such sad lives, they do that shit?
Wow, what pathetic morons.


----------



## Indofred

Synthaholic said:


> Seems to me this Mr. H. guy has been nothing but trouble since he joined the other day.



Think of the bright side; a forum where everyone agreed with each other would be as boring as fuck.


----------



## AtheistBuddah

Hello, I am new here as well  welcome


----------



## shart_attack

AtheistBuddah said:


> Hello, I am new here as well  welcome



Look at the date of the opening post, holmes.


----------



## aaronleland

Hi, Mr. H. Welcome to the... surprise intervention.

Your drinking is destroying your family.


----------



## Mr. H.

TMI


----------



## JBvM

Wish you were here - Pink


----------



## OldLady

JBvM said:


> Wish you were here - Pink


That makes me sad.  Did he die?


----------



## JBvM

OldLady said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you were here - Pink
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me sad.  Did he die?
Click to expand...

I don't know. I remember something about a health issue with he or his family. But I thought somebody here knew him well outside of this crazed place


----------



## beautress

Mr. H. said:


> TMI


Come back, Shane. Shane? Come back!

Glad I'm not the only one who misses ya!
Your pal, beautress, oka freedombecki
oks = once known as...


----------



## MeBelle

beautress said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> TMI
> 
> 
> 
> Come back, Shane. Shane? Come back!
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who misses ya!
> Your pal, beautress, oka freedombecki
> oks = once known as...
Click to expand...



I'll email him and see if I get a response Miss Becki.


----------



## beautress

MeBelle said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> TMI
> 
> 
> 
> Come back, Shane. Shane? Come back!
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who misses ya!
> Your pal, beautress, oka freedombecki
> oks = once known as...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll email him and see if I get a response Miss Becki.
Click to expand...

Thanks, MeBelle, and it's good to see you !!!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mr. H. said:


> Hi- I'm here because of a recommendation made on another forum to which I belong.
> It'll take me a while to look around, see what's what and who's who.
> 
> In the meantime, just saying "hi".



You're showing up just in time.. I had almost given up on you.. 

I'm all thumbs up that you hang around ...


----------



## beautress

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi- I'm here because of a recommendation made on another forum to which I belong.
> It'll take me a while to look around, see what's what and who's who.
> 
> In the meantime, just saying "hi".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're showing up just in time.. I had almost given up on you..
> 
> I'm all thumbs up that you hang around ...
Click to expand...

Oh, Lumpy. Mr. H. wrote that quote of yours in August of 2009. MeBelle said she is going to try to contact him and let him know his friends are still here. I really enjoyed his cartoons and good humor, and you did too. So I'm hoping she gets ahold of him and that he will come back where he has many friends! Good to see you BTW, Lumpy.


----------



## Moonglow

JBvM said:


> Wish you were here - Pink


Long lost love?


----------



## Moonglow

beautress said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> TMI
> 
> 
> 
> Come back, Shane. Shane? Come back!
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who misses ya!
> Your pal, beautress, oka freedombecki
> oks = once known as...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll email him and see if I get a response Miss Becki.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, MeBelle, and it's good to see you !!!
Click to expand...

She's the one that ran Mr. H off in the first place.


----------



## Moonglow

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi- I'm here because of a recommendation made on another forum to which I belong.
> It'll take me a while to look around, see what's what and who's who.
> 
> In the meantime, just saying "hi".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're showing up just in time.. I had almost given up on you..
> 
> I'm all thumbs up that you hang around ...
Click to expand...

Que?


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi- I'm here because of a recommendation made on another forum to which I belong.
> It'll take me a while to look around, see what's what and who's who.
> 
> In the meantime, just saying "hi".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're showing up just in time.. I had almost given up on you..
> 
> I'm all thumbs up that you hang around ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Que?
Click to expand...


Hopping around already?


----------

